# Le Champion vs Immortal



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

I ask this question to people who own either an Immortal, or Le Champion carbon frame.

Knowing that the models are similarly priced for identical components at each level, why did you choose one over the other? What are the differences of one over the other?

I am leaning toward the Immortal because it seems like a faster and more aggressive design. It also has a shorter wheelbase per stand over/frame size, which I believe would make it faster uphill.

I value your input. Thanks!


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

You may get your answers on the Motobecane - Mercier forum. Lot of info BD bicycles there.

Likny;http://forums.roadbikereview.com/motobecane-mercier/ 

PAX


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

I went with the Ice because I wanted something more "racey" then my specialized secteur since I finally lost enough weight to bend low enough to use the drops. At first the ice was uncomfortable as I was dialing it in to my ergos. But a few days ago I adjusted the seat forward and put a solid 40 miles on and its darn near perfect. Comfortable enough that I will probably sell the secteur and keep the ice as my only street bike. You can probably go just as fast on the Champ but if you want the "cool factor" ...well that choice is yours.


----------

